
Facebook's official Twitter and Instagram accounts appear to have been hacked - theBashShell
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/07/tech/facebook-twitter-instagram-ourmine-hack/index.html
======
ericlewis
The 3rd party company in question is aware:
[https://status.khoros.com/](https://status.khoros.com/)

